# Marineland C-360 vs EHEIM pro3e 2078



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

going to add a nother filter. I'm not interested in mechanical filtration i have a marineland 350 magnum for that. I plan on over stocking my tank and they already get over fed. Two topics that please dont comment on. I'd like to know What would be the better filter. I currently have the eheim. Any ideas? My tank is an 85 gallon hex.

How does the 360 push water to the bottom of the filter and then pull it up & out. I'm a litting confused on the flow pattern. I see how the eheim has a retun on one corner.

Does the C-360 have 11 litres of media compared to the 8 L of the eheim?


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I currently have 2 C360's on a 75G, and have had to have them both replaced due to leaking heads. This is a no brainer imo...go with the eheim....I actually have all eheim media in my C360's, AND the eheim spraybar....so I should have just went ahead and got a couple of eheim's. I am not too impressed with the 360's


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I really like my C360. Mine has never leaked (not in the problem batches) and it has excellent filtration. It is also very quiet and easy to maintain. The filter comes with enough quality media right in the box. Eheims are nice, but I do not think that you are getting that much better of a filter for the price difference. 
In addition I really like the rena XP line too.


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

^ Gotta agree, neither are the best (or least worse) choice - I overwhelmingly prefer Rena XPs or oddly enough Mag 350s. Eheim may be great, until you need service.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

My C360 does its job. It's quite and I've never had any trouble with it


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i heard the leaking was a recall by marineland. i'm just really unsure what i'm going to use. might even go with eheim 2217. i'm suprized you would need 2 c360s on a 75 gal tank.


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

I have both filters (Marineland C360 and an Ehiem Pro3E 2078). I will tell you that for the cost of one Eheim you could get 2 C360's or 1 C530 for cheaper. The C360 is a great filter. There was bad lot and the problem has been corrected. I had a leak on the Ehiem and their customer service sucks. Part of the problem is the company is not located in the US. I will not buy another Eheim because of it. However, I would not hesitate to buy another Marineland C360 or C530.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there a way to tell if a Marineland canister has the old or new valve block?

I'd consider a C360, but the leak reputation has sullied the product line pretty significantly.

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

03C28 and the 03C29. Both have already been removed from inventory. I will tell my Marinelands have never leaked. My Eheim leaked within 3 months of buying it and it was a pain to get Ehiem to replace the valve head. Eheim is over rated and over priced. And, customer service sucks. I would get the Marineland.


----------

